# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  xếp hình

## xuantruong.seo

có 4 que diêm tiêu chẩn quốc tế:dlàm thế nào để xếp thành 5 hình vuông:a:

----------


## giamcannhanh

bẻ nó ra mà xếp

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

> bẻ nó ra mà xếp


Chính xác...![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Đố: Nếu chỉ dùng một que diêm (tiêu chuẩn quốc tế) thì làm sao tạo thành hình vuông?

----------


## recvietnam316

> Đố: Nếu chỉ dùng một que diêm (tiêu chuẩn quốc tế) thì làm sao tạo thành hình vuông?


*Di chuyển que diêm bên trái, theo hướng trái, hình vuông được tạo thành từ 4 cạnh đáy của que diêm như hình minh họa phóng lớn phía dưới.*

----------


## chimoiminhem

cũng chỉ còn cách là bẻ que diêm ra thành 4 đoạn bằng nhau la xếp được thành hình vuông

----------


## GMXV

đố:Làm thế nào để có 3 que diêm mà xếp được 3 hình tam giác????

----------


## MuRom92

2 hình thì còn được chứ 3 hình thì chịu

----------


## aaronmax

Thì lại bẻ que diêm ra rùi xếp vào thôi.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## calebss

ko thấy hình nào minh họa hết???
mà làm sao 5 que lại xếp đc 4 hình vuông! có thì cũng là tam giác thôi chứ!

----------


## quocphong

1 que diêm có thân hình vuông, vậy nhìn từ *** thì nó là 1 hình rồi. lấy 4 que chập lại thì được một hình vuông từ 4 hinh đó. nhìn như là cái bánh trưng ấy, hi hi hi.. ..

----------


## tunght

chỉ có nước bẻ ra mà xếp.

----------

